# Vexilar, Which One?



## Anas Strepera

I've been looking into purchasing a Vexilar and was wondering whether or not I should go with the FL-8 or the FL-18? I was hoping for some feedback from someone(s) who know about these units. What's the FL-18 have over the FL-8? Are there any other brands out there I should be looking at?


----------



## curty

Im interested in hearing the difference also, I was about to ask the same thing...


----------



## njsimonson

I would say the 18 is better, but an 8 is cheaper and still gets the job done nicely. I use an 8, I don't feel the need to upgrade yet. I just want to know bottom contour/composition and if there are some fish in the area and the 8 will tell you that as good as the 18. If you don't have the extra $125 for an 18, go with the 8, it will serve you well, I won't fish without mine!


----------



## waterwolf

The difference in the units is the FL-18 has a split screen. Meaning you can read the bottom 6 ft on one side, and the other half shows the entire water column.

To explain it a different way, imagine a clock. From say 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock shows the surface (ice) to the bottom of the lake. From 6 o'clock to 12 o'clock shows JUST the bottom up to 6 ft off the bottom. I hope this makes sense :-?

I used to own the FL-8. Great machine, but switched to the FL-18 to have the option of the split screen. I am very happy with the FL-18 and glad I made the switch for the $$.


----------



## DeltaBoy

How much does the FL-18 cost?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

$399.99. i too love my 18. won't leave home without it.


----------



## rap

i have had an fl-8 for about 5 years now and wouldn't leave home without it... i'd spend the extra money and get the fl-18 if i was purchasing one now.. especially if you fish deeper water.. if you fish shallow most of the time, the difference between the units is less noticable


----------



## goosehtr4life

I own a Fl-8 and decided to upgrade. I ended up with the Marcum instead of the Fl-18 for one simple reason, when you split the screen in the marcum, you can move the zoomed in section up and down to exactly where you want it...I don't believe if I remeber right you can do that with the fl-18.. I really helps fishing deep water and zooming the top of the column when fishing for Crappie or Sunnines...

Also the Marcum has a nice arm that holds the transducer over the hole, where my fl-8 has a float...the arm is a lot easier to use..


----------



## DeltaBoy

goosehtr4life,

How much was the Marcum?


----------



## drjongy

The Marcum is alright but I've heard about some interference issues with Vexilar units. Since a majority of people use Vexilar I would say this is the way to go because the interference reduction will work properly.

I own an 8 yet, which is fine when fishing shallower depths, probably not much different from the 18. This year I will be fishing LOW a lot more and will probably switch to an 18. When you get to deeper water, the 18 will zoom the bottom in slit screen mode, and you are able to see a lot more separation between the bottom, your lure, and fish. At 30 feet you can probably see that you are one inch off the bottom, and because of that you are able to see fish that are right on the bottom that you would not be able to tell with the 8. At 30 feet with the 8, if you move your lure one inch off the bottom, you would probably not see any separation of the signal, perhaps just a color change, and you certainly would not be able to differentiate between the lure and a fish without having to pull your lure up several inches.


----------



## Snowgoose1

I went with the lowrance X67c icemachine. $400. For winter has flaser looking screen shot. And have choice of graph mode, which shows fish moving (less chance of false clutter). And with an extra part can become your summer unit.

Just because most have vexilar doesn't mean other choices can't be better. Technology is catching up and moving ahead of those that stand still,,,,,

http://fishingbuddy.com/forums/topic.ht ... =8387&rid=

http://www.lake-link.com/boards/boards/ ... d_ID=23354

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/in ... =14141.new


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i jsut wish the screen was bigger on the x67 c. i would then get one. iwould be fine to see on the ice but a little small for in the boat imo.


----------



## Snowgoose1

Have you seen the screen on a vexilar?? 

Even if you don't use it in the boat......Still wins out on the vexilar for the ice.

And I don't need a TV sized screen in the summer as I would rather be paying attention to fishing and only look to the sonar occasionally. In the winter when sitting still and not much else to do is when a person looks for long periods at the screen.

Most vexilar guys haven't seen it in use and extrapolate trying to use older fish finders, without actually trying it.

The real interesting comments in the other threads are those where vexilar users see it side by side on the ice and start wishing they had one.


----------



## drjongy

There's a reason Vexilar has the majority of the market, and it's probably at 80% or more. I know there are some interference issues with other units and Vixilar's. If your fishing with your friends and they all have a Vexilar and your unit is causing problems for everyone else, guess who is going to have to turn theirs off or go somewhere else.


----------



## goosehtr4life

Delataboy,

The marcum Lx-3 is about 350-399 Depends on where you find them. Trust me the Marcum is a better unit than the Vex..I own both...Interference is NOT an issue. You get the same amt. of interference fishing with three vex's side by side as two vex's and a marcum..

The fl-18 is a nice unit..but like I said it only zooms the bottom half of the water column..the marcum is adjustable....also the target seperation on the marcum is a lot better then the vex...

Just my two cents..


----------



## Snowgoose1

Had 80% market is a historical look v. looking forward. A comment I expected.

Slide rules had 100% of market before electronic calculators came along.
Vexilars are fine.... but too not consider others (which have more features, uses etc) is to put blinders on.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I bought a x67c last winter and fished with it quite a bit and loved it. I also fished a few times with some buddies that had vexs and didn't notice any problems.If you keep an eye out for cheap prices you might find a steal like I did last year. :2cents:


----------



## faithsdave

The fl-18 only needs a 1/2 inch of bottom seperation where the fl-8 needs one inch. Can make a difference on bottom hugging walleye. The Marcum units are noise free compared to a Vexilar unit. Vexilar is very noisy.


----------



## Snowgoose1

Benilli blaster. I assume from the name you use a Benilli shotgun.
:sniper: 
Seems we have similar tastes. Willing to try the new over the standard.
Nothing wrong with the standards, but sometimes there is more to be had.

Benelli Nova. Nice trigger grip and pump grip for gloved hands, nice improvements over the standard mossbergs and remingtons. At reasonable cost.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I agree


----------



## rap

i agree... shoot a nova also, good guns


----------



## FrozenHusker

X67c's do not have the Ice Ducer.
Marcums do not have the Ice Ducer.

Therefore I would not suggest anyone try it. Why settle for second best just to be different.

Both are copy cats, they add a few different features, and more than likely will not be around in 5 years. Ask all the guys who bought the last Vex knock off.

LCD's have come a long ways, but still bog down in cold weather. I own a X15 and an LMS 350 so don't call into question my knowledge of Lowrance units.

You guys also forgot another feature of the FL-18. It has a built in low power mode. It works great for us pond fisherman who routinely fish in water less than 15 feet deep. Cuts the signal strength to reduce clutter and not spook fish.


----------



## drjongy

FrozenHusker said:


> Why settle for second best just to be different.


My sentiments exactly.

Some people just don't like the best just because they are they best, i.e. Jeff Gordon, Tiger Woods, Vexilar, Benelli, Ford, Strikemaster...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

my thoughts exactly drojongy


----------



## goosehtr4life

:eyeroll: husker...when you say Ice Ducer, are you refering to the way you can shoot through the ice?? If so Marcum also has that, plus they don't have the big piece of foam to float it in the hole..They have a arm that extends to hold the "ice ducer"

Also, I challenge you to put the fl-18 up against the LX-3..I did, that is why I now own a Marcum..better unit plain and simple...Just because something has been around longer doesn't mean it's better...I own a vex..a very good unit..but in my humble opinion and that of others I fish with the Marcum is a better unit...

PS..I doubt I "scare fish" in shallow water...That arguement/benefit is lame...look at your sonar on your boat...I have two of them and fish 10-15 feet all the time..if they do scare fish I have never seen any proof of that..


----------



## smalls

"Iceducer" refers to the self leveling transducer, achieved by gravity under the white styrofoam float on the tranducer cable. It is not a feature unique to either unit to be able to pour water on the ice and shoot through.

My money is with the FL-18. Never tried a Marcum. The zoom feature on the zoom feature on the FL-18 is worth its weight in gold to me. I believe both units probably work great.


----------



## njsimonson

Man...this is like failing an opinion-based final exam question. 

What's best for you is best for you. :lol:

I mean we all put our pants on two legs at a time, right? You don't?!? That would explain my bad knees and sprained ankles every morning!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

marcum was formed by enginers that left vexilar and another company. i'm guessing there good units. i had a unit that the other company made(can't remember their name right now) and it was a terrible unit. scheels was selling there remaining units for 100 bucks new just to get rid of them. i'll stick with my vex 18.


----------



## drjongy

Just got my new FL-18 in the mail today. I ordered yesterday from an electronics store in Minneapolis...nice shipping.

I have the UltraPack for my FL-8 already and was able to find a place that just sold the flasher and transducer without any type of case. I was able to save a lot of money this way.

I loved the 8 so much I can't wait to use the 18. A couple of my friends had the 18 last year, so I have used them before, but not full-time.

Watch out Lip Lake (for rippin' lip, that is)!


----------



## Anas Strepera

I went into cabelas and talked to one of the guys there who really knew his stuff on the flashers. He's fished with all of them and says that the marcom LX-3 is the best in his opinion. I asked him about interference and it had the same system as the vexilar so it's not a issue. Plus it has 1500 watts of power versus only 400 watts for the FL-18. I think that is the way I am going to go, thanks for all the comments.


----------



## goosehtr4life

:beer: Anas, you won't be disappointed....


----------



## FrozenHusker

goosehtr4life said:


> :eyeroll: husker...when you say Ice Ducer, are you refering to the way you can shoot through the ice?? If so Marcum also has that, plus they don't have the big piece of foam to float it in the hole..They have a arm that extends to hold the "ice ducer"
> 
> Also, I challenge you to put the fl-18 up against the LX-3..I did, that is why I now own a Marcum..better unit plain and simple...Just because something has been around longer doesn't mean it's better...I own a vex..a very good unit..but in my humble opinion and that of others I fish with the Marcum is a better unit...
> 
> PS..I doubt I "scare fish" in shallow water...That arguement/benefit is lame...look at your sonar on your boat...I have two of them and fish 10-15 feet all the time..if they do scare fish I have never seen any proof of that..


I am refering to the Ice Ducer float. The lack of float is what makes the others suck. It is just a preference thing, and about 90 percent of those guys who use a sonar on ice agree with it.

While I am confident that the vexilar is a superior unit, all a Flasher Challenge would prove, is that you like your unit, and I like mine.

I don't doubt that you don't spook fish with your sonar, but point the transducer of one at your forehead once. I will rattle your skull. Now imagine that noise pointing down a stationary hole for minutes on end on top of fish. I witnessed the vex spook fish on okaboji a couple years back during a trap attack. The camera showed gills scattering away from the sonar.

I hope you enjoy your unit, I also hope you can find parts for it in 3 years.... What was the name of the last company to copy the vex?
I can't even remeber anymore....and that pretty much wraps up any argument.


----------



## FrozenHusker

Oh, yeah.

Zercom Colorpoint was the last Flasher to fall to the Vex.

Same argument was used in favor of it, blah blah, separation, blah blah, interference..... How many do you see now?


----------



## Scatterwood

Long Live the Zercom. I have the LC40 the grayscale LCD great unit but your friends best not have Vex or the interference is Crazy. I only payed $90 for my flasher so I won't worry about it.


----------



## Shu

I bought a Marcum last year after the salesman convinced me it was a better unit than the comparable Vex. I don't really have a strong opinion either way. I just know it works good enough for 99% of any fisherman I know. The Vex probably does too.


----------



## duckslayer

:sniper:


----------



## njsimonson

bump


----------



## sdbaydogs

Just a couple of things. I own 2 FL-18's and have been around Marcums. Both good units. I prefer the veilar on a Genz blue box for ice fishing. If you're not catching fish, maybee it's not your sonar unit? This is directly from Vexilar.

Understanding Sonar Specifications

A depth finder / fish finder has three main parts; the transmitter, the receiver, and the display. Power output is only one of the factors in the operation of the unit. It measures how much "punch" a sonar transmitter has. Other factors, such as receiver sensitivity, sonar resolution, and display resolution have just as big of an effect on the performance of the unit. Many times these other factors are not specified so it makes it a little though on you when your comparing different units on the store shelf.

Receiver sensitivity is the units ability to listen for the transmit bursts return to the transducer. The Vexilar FL series flashers listens for this return and coverts it into the pattern you see on the display. The strongest returns are shown as a red color. The weakest returns are displayed as green. Orange covers the area in-between.

Our finders have always been designed with moderate output power and very high receiver sensitivity. This gives us a good clean signal throughout the units depth ranges. Other manufacturers may use a different design which uses higher output power and lower receiver sensitivity. The end result is that both units have about the same performance at the same depth range.

Sonar resolution, or target separation, is the units ability to separate one target from another. For example, separating a fish from the bottom or one fish from another one close by. This is a function of the transmitters pulse width, or how long the transmit burst lasts. The shorter the burst the closer the sonar can separate two targets. The FL-8SLT series can separate targets within 3 inches or so on the 20' depth range. The deeper the range the longer the transmit burst, and thus, the separation increases.

Display resolution defines how small of a line the units display can draw. This specification is the one that probably affects the user the most. The better the display resolution the more detail the display will have. For example, the FL-18 can draw 525 individual lines around the display. When the range is selected to the 20 foot scale each line represents less than 1/2 inch. As the range increases the display resolution decreases.

Don't buy a unit based on its power output specification alone. Compare all specifications and look for the features that will affect you in the real world. Also, go more by what other people say about their units and how they like them and not by what the salesmen tell you. Most of our units are sold on the lake, not in the store.


----------



## drjongy

I agree, power is overrated. These sonars do make an audible noise, the more power the more noise. This noise is amplified through the water. Sensitivity to the returning sonar ping is far more important. On my Vex I will use the low power mode anytime I can.


----------



## Kantack

When are they coming out with the Aqua-Vu with a vex built in... that would be nice... might not work though.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin

Used both an FL-8 and an FL-18 this weekend, and if i were to go buy one, ,i would go with the 18. In my opinion, it is worth the extra money for the zoom feature, it really helped out with the bottom huggin 'eyes.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Any opinions on the Marcum LX 3? I have hear good things about these units. Do you know of anywhere right now where a sale is taking place on an FL-18 or Marcum LX 3?

I want to pick one up for next year... I am looking for a sale on these units or at least a good price.


----------



## Shu

I have had a LX 3 for 2 years and am happy with it. I have used both Vex and Marcum and don't notice much difference.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Thanks Shu for the knowledge...

I am looking at getting a Marcum, just can't find a deal... :wink:


----------



## Dooger73

Still lookin' for a deal on an LX-3? Check out fishingprostore.com - $300 for a brand new LX-3 with adjustable zoom up and down the column (price includes shipping). That's cheaper than an FL8 with no zoom! I ordered mine on a Sunday and it was delivered to my house on Tuesday. Excellent service and a killer price for this unit.

Here's the link: http://www.fishingprostore.com/marcum_lx3ice.html


----------



## CNY Tim

Yep I saw that they had LX-1's for $225 while supplies last, a steal...


----------



## lawrench

Fleet Farm had the FL-18 Genz pack for 269.99 this weekend. I picked one up. I borrowed my brother-in-laws last year and it is great.


----------



## nluchau

Has anyone had any problems with the Battery on the vexilar they purchased this year. When I connect the positive it shows I have 100% of battery. I put it on the charger overnight like I should and in the morning the red light on the charged isn\'t on yet. I e-mailed Vexilar and this is what they said.

\"This year we have had some batteries that are slightly resistive. They are not allowing enough voltage to allow the light on the charger to come back on. If you find, after 48 hours of charging, that the charger light does not come back on, the battery is most likely resistive. We will be more than happy to replace the battery. You can send it in now for replacement or wait until the ice is out and send it in. Thanks\"

Can anyone chime in on this. I just picked up my vexilar FL-18 last night.


----------



## gonefishin11

A friend of mine is having the same problem with his. It is brand new but the red light won't come on when he charges it. I will let him know what you said.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## nluchau

gonefishin11 said:


> A friend of mine is having the same problem with his. It is brand new but the red light won't come on when he charges it. I will let him know what you said.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Where did he get it from? Fargo Scheels?


----------



## Goosepride

I just bought the 18, and I thought I had the same problem. But, I charged it overnight, and the light came back on. So far, I love the thing. The autozoom is fantastic!


----------



## nluchau

Glad to hear yours is ok. I am itching to test mine out this weekend. I may end up getting a battery after season - vexilar will replace it once I send it in. Its no biggie for me I guess as long as it works!!!!


----------



## G8trfan

Anas Strepera said:


> I've been looking into purchasing a Vexilar and was wondering whether or not I should go with the FL-8 or the FL-18? I was hoping for some feedback from someone(s) who know about these units. What's the FL-18 have over the FL-8? Are there any other brands out there I should be looking at?


Just bought an FL-18 and couldn't be happier. A buddy of mine has an 8 which works great, but the zoom feature on the 18 really gives you great separation on the bottom which makes it much easier to see the fish, and what they're doing. It's more $$$ but it's worth it. :beer:


----------



## G8trfan

nluchau said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the Battery on the vexilar they purchased this year. When I connect the positive it shows I have 100% of battery. I put it on the charger overnight like I should and in the morning the red light on the charged isn\'t on yet. I e-mailed Vexilar and this is what they said.
> 
> "This year we have had some batteries that are slightly resistive. They are not allowing enough voltage to allow the light on the charger to come back on. If you find, after 48 hours of charging, that the charger light does not come back on, the battery is most likely resistive. We will be more than happy to replace the battery. You can send it in now for replacement or wait until the ice is out and send it in. Thanks"
> 
> Can anyone chime in on this. I just picked up my vexilar FL-18 last night.


I had the same issue with my FL-18 when it came out of the box. I charged it for ~48 hrs and the light never did come back on. After using the unit on the ice for a full day, I took it home, put it on the charger and it worked just as they said it would. Haven't had a problem since. :beer:


----------



## nluchau

G8trfan said:


> nluchau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any problems with the Battery on the vexilar they purchased this year. When I connect the positive it shows I have 100% of battery. I put it on the charger overnight like I should and in the morning the red light on the charged isn\'t on yet. I e-mailed Vexilar and this is what they said.
> 
> "This year we have had some batteries that are slightly resistive. They are not allowing enough voltage to allow the light on the charger to come back on. If you find, after 48 hours of charging, that the charger light does not come back on, the battery is most likely resistive. We will be more than happy to replace the battery. You can send it in now for replacement or wait until the ice is out and send it in. Thanks"
> 
> Can anyone chime in on this. I just picked up my vexilar FL-18 last night.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue with my FL-18 when it came out of the box. I charged it for ~48 hrs and the light never did come back on. After using the unit on the ice for a full day, I took it home, put it on the charger and it worked just as they said it would. Haven't had a problem since. :beer:
Click to expand...

Cool I will give it a shot


----------

